# A ceux qui on passé du PC au Mac



## Number One (9 Mai 2000)

Cette question s'adresse à ceux qui on passé du PC au Mac récemment (je pense à Zdar notamment).
Quelles sont les raisons qui vous on poussées à quitter Windaube au profit de notre belle plate-forme ?
Si vous en avez, ce qui est inimaginable , quels sont vos regrets ?
Enfin que pensez vous du Mac en général (que du bien évidemment) ?
Merci d'avance,

------------------
@+ Number One

++++Mac OS Forever++++
home.urbanet.ch/urba11835/


----------



## velvet (15 Mai 2000)

Je suis responsable informatique dans une société d'immobilier et j'ai réussi (dur combat) à convertir la mentalité et donc les micros de chaque employé.
Maintenant tout le monde me dit ; merci !(Tout est + simple, + complet et + rapide " G3&G4 ")
Sage nous a proposé un tarif préférentiel pour remplacer nos logiciels PC en Mac. La suite Office 98 a séduit tout le monde. 
Explorer 5 & Outlook Expr. 5 de même.
Les Fax et le minitel est géré par FotoMac Pro 4.
Seul un logiciel de gestion locative reste en version PC mais grâce a Virtual PC 3 le problème est résolu. Ils ont également de nombreux logiciels quils navaient pas auparavant : Consultant, NetBarrier, Quickeys, Excel 98, Timbuktu, MacPopUp


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2000)

Ehehe ... pourquoi? ... Bein simplement, tout le monde me disait le mac c'est mieux pour la musique ... moi qui n'avais jamais touché un mac, bein je pouvais pas dire grand chose ... donc voila ... 

Bref ... Maintenent je posséde un MAC G3-400 / 192Mo de ram avec une AudioMedia 3 tournant Protools 5 LE.
Côter PC, Pentium III 500Mhz  / 320Mo de ram avec un Creamware Pulsar + PowerSampler tournant Cubase VST 3.7r1.

Bein ... je suis navré de dire que le mac c'est pas beaucoup mieux que le PC pour la musique ... d'ailleur je dirais meme que pour la musique, je vais tout laisser a mon PC.

Pour le graphisme ... Photoshop 5.5 sur les deux machines ... le PC est nettement plus rapide! Mais bon ... je critique aucune des deux machines ... j'aucune ses pro/cons.
D'ailleurs j'ai besoin d'un laptop, et je vais me payer un Ibook Special Edition.

Mais bon je vous ferais par de mes commentaires apres une plus longue utilisation du mac.

(j'espere que je vais pas me faire "lincher" pour mes propos)

------------------
- www.funkelectric.com  -


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2000)

Je suis passé au Mac il y a 2 ans.
J'adore Mac OS, l'interface, l'ergonomie du système, la facilité d'installation et de configuration.
Tout est très bien pensé.

Ce que je regrette : les jeux, sur Mac il y a rien, souvent 6 mois après la version PC et les cartes graphique rament...et les applications 3D type 3DS Max.

Le Mac plante de temps en temps, vivement Mac OS X...mais ça reste plus facile à dépaner que Windows.

Bref, à part ça, je préfère mon G4 à mon PC...Y'a pas photo, pour moi le futur est sur Mac.

Une fois qu'Apple aura compris que le jeu est très important et que l' on trouvera plus de jeux sur Mac, je revendrais mon PC sans regrets.


----------



## joumier (15 Mai 2000)

Je suis passé du PC au Mac il y a une éternité, à savoir en décembre 98, peu après la sortie de l'iMac. J'ai dû débourser 10000F pour la machine + changer d'imprimante. Cela valait-il le coup? Dans un premier temps, il a fallu s'adapter: s'habituer au fait qu'il ne suffit pas de fermer une fenêtre pour quitter l'application correspondante, repérer certaines différences dans les touches du clavier, recevoir des messages m'interdisant d'ouvrir une application faute de mémoire disponible (seulement 32 MO à l'époque), etc.
La grande question que je me posais était: ai-je eu raison de passer au Mac? Quels sont les avantages? Je reste persuadé, contrairement à d'autres, que Windows 95/98 est un système bien conçu, commode. Mais la différence essentielle, fondamentale, c'est que Mac OS est vraiment, vraiment plus agréable d'utilisation, et cela je l'ai tout de suite ressenti. Le Mac fait pour être agréable à utiliser, alors que Windows est plutôt rebutant. De ce point de vue,  la couleur des iMac, les bruitages, les effets zoom des fenêtres qui s'ouvrent, etc. ne sont pas des détails, des gadgets, cela fait partie d'un ensemble, d'une conception "appleienne" de ce que doit être un ordinateur personnel. Le clavier lui-même, bien que petit, est agréable à utiliser, et je défends même la souris ronde! 
Les manipulations de fichiers, dossiers, etc. laissent une impression de grande souplesse, et il est très commode de travailler sur plusieurs applications à la fois, d'ouvrir un document avec une application de son choix, etc. Le PC permet cela aussi, mais moins commodément je crois, et laisse une impression de rigidité. Cela paraît très subjectif, mais je crois que c'est une impression partagée par beaucoup.
Autre avantage: une fois qu'on a pris ses repères (notamment les principaux raccourcis claviers, peu utilisés sur PC, indispensables sur Mac), on est à l'aise partout, sur chaque nouvelle application.
Aucun regret donc, bien que, je le répète, je n'aie rien à dire contre le PC. Le PC avec Windows, c'est très bien. Mais le Mac, c'est encore beaucoup mieux.


----------



## c-66 (15 Mai 2000)

Merci pour vos commentaires, ils sont tous vraiment intéressants et très enrichissants, que ce soit des expériences positives ou négatives n'hésitez pas à vous exprimer et ne vous inquiétez pas, vous n'allez pas vous faire "lincher" si vous postez des messages objectifs relatant de "mauvaises" expériences vécues avec votre Mac. 

Bien au contraire, cela ne peut être que positif et vous aidera peut-être à repousser les "faiblesses" de votre machine grâce à des commentaires ou des réponses d'autres lecteurs.


----------



## zardoz1 (16 Mai 2000)

j'ai un G4 depuis peu de temps, dans l'ensemble j'en suis content, je suis passé au mac pour des raisons de boulot. il y a quand meme quelques popint que je n apprecie pas du tout.
Notement le rapport qualité prix. c'est un G4 450 et tout ce que j'avais lu avant de l'acheter sur sa puissance par rapport au pc m'a franchement décu... suivant les articles ils disaient qu il va 2 a 3 fois plus vite qu un PIII 800 ou 600, alors qu en realité, il va 2 ou 3 fois plus vite que mon celeron 450 ... si il n y avait pas eu toute ces fausses infos, je n aurais pas ete decu de mon G4, mais la a force de lire tout ca, j en attendais beaucoup mieux ...
je trouve aussi que le menu contextuel quand on click sur un fichier est moins bien que sous window. j'ai aussi l impression que chez les revendeurs apple, on prends un peu les gens en ce qui concerne les prix, sous pretexte qu ils savent qu on a acheté une machine assez cher, tout les peripheriques , meme compatible pc, sont beacoup plus cher que dans une boutique pc ...
bref, je suis pas content du rapport qualité prix ..
malgré tout ca, je dois bien dire que je commence a me faire a ce nouveau systeme, et que dans l ensemble il me plait bien, en plus,, meme si avant je me foutais de ce genre de chose, je le toruve plutot beau... mais pour moi, ca reste secondaire ..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2000)

Je développe des applications sous Director. Je travaille donc avec les deux systèmes (Pentium III 800 Mhz et G4 450 Mhz). Pour ce qui est de la vitesse, elle varie selon l'utilisation. Pour ce qui est de tout le reste le Mac est au PC ce que la bombe nucléaire est à la massue. Je ne veux surtout pas offenser personne. J'utilise des micros depuis 1979 et le Mac depuis 1984, je sais en toute humilité de quoi je parle. Quand mon PC boude, cela me prend au minimum une demi-journée sinon plus pour lui redonner un semblant de sourire. Quant au Mac c'est pesé et emballé la plupart du temps en moins d'une heure.

Maher


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2000)

Oui, alors moi je suis tout a fais d'accord avec zardoz1.

Le magasin mac prennent les gens pour des "cons" coter prix ... tout plus cher!
Lecteur zip, ram, disque dur, c'est tout simplement abarrant! ... Bref moi ma ram, mon disque dur, la carte gfx ... j'achete tout dans mon magasin PC habituel.

Et je continuerais de le faire pour tout ce que je peux. Sauf si les magasins MAC baisse leurs prix.

Mais d'apres ce que j'ai compris les magasins mac sont presque obligée de faire de tel prix, vu que la marge sur des produits Apple (Imac, Ibook etc...) est tres tres faible ... donc tout ça ne serait-il pas la faute d'Apple a la base? 

Qu'en pensez-vous?

------------------
- www.funkelectric.com  -


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2000)

Merci, mais ce que tu ne sembles pas savoir, c'est que sur un iMac tu te fais 50CHF de marge et sur un G4 au maximum 300CHF de marge,... Donc le manque a gagner doit bien être ratrappé quelque part si tu veux pas voir fermer tous les magasins mac un après l'autre,...

------------------
Vive les weeks ends 
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2000)

&gt;Mais d'apres ce que j'ai compris les &gt;magasins mac sont presque obligée de faire &gt;de tel prix, vu que la marge sur des &gt;produits Apple (Imac, Ibook etc...) est &gt;tres tres faible ... donc tout ça ne serait-&gt;il pas la faute d'Apple a la base?

C'est pas ce que je viens de dire?


C'est pour ça ... c'est plus la faute d'Apple même ... mais bon ... je suis désolé mais je suis pas pres a payer 100.- de plus pour une barettes de ram ou meme encore plus pour un HD. 

------------------
- www.funkelectric.com  -


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2000)

Intrus (?) j'ai toujours préféré le mac, mais bossé de 91 à 96 dans des boîtes sur PC, quand je me suis mis à mon compte en 96 j'ai été heureux de pouvoir repasser sur Mac ... donc convaincu d'avance.

Cela étant, en 96, au niveau de l'utilisation la différence n'était pas énorme, et au niveau du rapport qualité-prix c'était franchement mauvais chez Apple. La seule raison qui me restait de ... rester Apple, c'était la plus grande facilité de maintenance / dépannage, ce qui est essentiel pour un travailleur indépendant (informaticien si on veut mais non électronicien ...).

Depuis un an, je ne me pose plus la question, le confort d'utilisation est de retour et le rapport qualité/prix est meilleur qu'avant (sauf le iMac 350 bourré de problèmes que je viens d'achter, espérons qu'ils me le remplacent par un 400 DV).

Les jeux, je m'en fous, mais avoir si peu de choix en bureautique courante est quand même gênant (exemple : webcams vendus avec seulement les drivers PC ...). Comme beaucoup de gens si je préfère leMac ce n'est pas pour passer ma vie à faire la chasse aux solutions de dépannage, sinon vive le PC.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2000)

Pour répondre Zdar....
Je suis graphiste depuis 1992, j'ai travaillé sur les 2 plateformes pour l'image rien ne vaux un MAC G4 400Mhz (tout deux 128 de RAM) et PC PIII - 650 Mhz... et je peux te dire que la diff y est...;
tu as un MAC G3-400 / 192Mo de ram  
PC 500Mhz / 320Mo (tu as vu la diiff de mémoire...) meme si le point faible de l'OS mac est de gérer la mémoire... 
son interface est beau c'est inportant simple et performant... c'est pour cela que j'ai choisi....
Et pour les réperation cela est vite résolu.... (il faut des connaissances...quand meme)...
depuis 1 an mon G4 a 1 probleme... le PC  c'est multi par 4
------------------


[Ce message à été édité par orsa (Édité le 17 Mai 2000).]


----------



## Sid (18 Mai 2000)

En lisant les messages sur ce forum, j'ai vu pas mal de gens dire que le MAC etait plus cher que le PC a l'achat. Ceci est vrai, mais il faut bien garder a l'esprit que la plupart des utilisateur n'y connaissent pas grand chose (sur mac ou sur pc). Et que par consequent, je parle d'experience, le mac coute BEAUCOUP, et j'insite sur le terme, moins cher que le pc en terme de maintenance.
Ps je me permet de dire ca car je bosse dans une boite qui fait du support MAC / PC.


----------



## Fogi (18 Mai 2000)

Toutes ces expriences sont trs interessantes et je me rends compte que le dialogue MAC/PC n'est pas prs de s'teindre.
Moi, j'ai du tre contraint de passer du Mac au PC.
Alors voila, tant pis si je suis un peu long, mais j'y vais de ma bafouille.
Je fais partie de ce qu'on appelle "un vieux de la vieille". J'ai fait Corvisart  Paris (pour ceux qui connaissent) de 72  75. A l'poque, nous n'avions mme pas une calculette et les seuls micros que nous possdions taient parfaits...pour chanter du rock. (Mtal Urbain, pour ceux qui ont connu).
Les annes 80, gnial, rvolution dans le mtier, photograveurs, imprimeurs, tout le monde s'quipe en Mac, il faut suivre... facile  dire, j'ai attendu 1989 qu'une banque veuille bien me faire confiance (contre d'normes garanties bien sr!) pour toucher mes premiers Macs et j'ai investi. Mac + : 15000 F - MAC II Cx gonfl  ...8/80 : 40000F et divers prifriques pour un total de 180KF!
Et a continue, il faut suivre... SI : 20000 F, FX : 60000F... etc.etc.
Quand on aime... eh bien si! On compte... vous savez l'amortissement, les traites et toutes ces sortes de choses.
Et le PC dans tout a me direz-vous, eh bien il tait en face, chez des collgues qui ont t effrays par les tarifs du monde Mac et qui ont choisi de bidouiller/booster des Pcs.
Je passe sur tous les sarcasmes et autres gentillesses dont j'ai fait l'objet pendant des annes. Pourtant.
Pourtant, dans le boulot, je n'tait pas largu, je dirai mme que j'tait plus productif.
Alors A/ j'avais un meilleur matos
ou    B/ j'tais meilleur qu'eux (Hein? ben, pourquoi pas?)
En 94, j'ai pris paralllement le virage de l'enseignement en formation continue. 
Dessin d'ex, maquette.. avec comme matriel un bataillon de PC. J'ai donc attaqu sous le sourire  peine voil du prof d'informatique des cours du soir perso dans l'univers Wintel. Horreur totale chez moi, horreur teinte d'incomprhention chez mes lves...
Un jour, je dcouvris dans une salle d'archives quelques SI et deux 7400. Quelques dmarches et quelques railleries supplmentaires  plus tard je pus dispenser des cours pratiques sur plateforme mac. Je vous laisse deviner la suite, et la tte du prof d'informatique (c'est un ami, il ne m'en veut pas).
Alors MAC ou Pc? Mac sans hsitation.
Et puis j'oubliais, mes Macs CX, SI, FX, ils tournent toujours (combien de PC de cet ge peuvent en dire autant) et font la joie de mes enfants de 5 et 7 ans. Des Macmaniaques...surement!

Bon allez, je ne vous ennuie plus, bonne nuit  tous.


----------



## Number One (20 Mai 2000)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses 
Elles m'ont beaucoup appris 


------------------
@+ Number One

++++Mac OS Forever++++
home.urbanet.ch/urba11835/


----------



## c-66 (22 Mai 2000)

N'hésitez pas à continuer de nous faire part de vos expérience et MERCI à Number One pour avoir démarré ce sujet fort intéressant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2000)

Je continue à développer le sujet en vous faisant part de mon expérience. Cela fait maintenant 6 mois que je me suis mis au Mac (G4 350) et je dois dire que c'est qd même bien agréable! J'étais exaspéré par mon ancien PC qui plantait et replantait, l'organisation de Windaube est vraiment sommaire, on se demande parfois même s'ils n'ont pas fait exprès de conctruire un tel labyrinthe !
J'étais avant sur OS 8.6 et viens de passer sur OS 9. Quoiqu'en dise pas mal de personnes, je trouve OS 9 plus table qu'avant. Depuis ce léger changement, tout va mieux, les petits plantages (ss réelles conséquences) ont quasiment cessé. Bien entendu, le Mac n'est pas parfait mais il est mille fois mieux que Windows.
Quant au design, je rejoins tout le monde en disant qu'il est somptueux. Seul hic, une tour où on ne peut rien ajouter et des accessoires qui ne reprennent pas encore le même design que la machine. Au finish, c'est bien difficile, quant on rajoute des périphériques, de garder un ensemble aussi beau à voir. En tout cas, je ne regrette rien, bien au contraire, et attend avec impatience OSX


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2000)

Reponse a tous ceux qui nous disent que le G4 rame par rapport a un PC (de merde)...
J'ai un G4 450 depuis 2 mois, bien entendu avec MacOS 9 et tout ce qui suis...
Notre cher ami ZARDOZ qui à l'impression que son PC pulverise le G4 est victime du syndrome Windows et d'une simple illusion d'optique... prenons par exemple la copie d'un dossier de 1000 fichiers... le Mac va afficher une barre de progression unique sur la totalité de la copie, pas contre Windows lui, va afficher une barre de progression fichier/fichier: le but?? vous donner l'impression que la progression de la copie est 25 fois plus rapide sur windows dû a la vision effrénée des barres de progression contre une seul et lente unique barre de progression sur le mac, meme si le PC met 10 Minute de plus pour faire la meme copie il vous aura semblé, que le PC est plus rapide...
Autre exemple , ouvrir un gros dossier (comme le dossier windows) dans windows? tout les fichiers apparaissent et les iconne personnalisées apparaissent lentement les une apres les autres... sur le Mac les fichier et les iconne personalisées apparaissent en meme temps d'où encore une fois un illusion d'optique de rapidité...
autre exemple... lors du demarrage de windows, le bureau s'affiche mais on ne peu pas se servir de l'ordinateur pour autant, il faut patienter... sur le mac, le bureau s'affiche dès que l'on peu se servir de l'ordinateur. Encore une illusion d'optique de la rapidite de windows...
Mais tout cela n'ai que l'arbre qui cache la forêt...
La puissance du G4 se joue sur le Velocity engine... Processeur de calcul vectoriel surpuissant, mais cela implique que le le programme en tire partie et en soit réecrit... ils sont encore rare mais il seront légions d'ici peu... de plus notre cher et tendre feu MacOS dans sa version actuelle est tres pauvre en multitache et ralentit meme l'ordinateur du a sa vetusté un peu comme Windows 2000 sur le PIII on a l'impression de passer a un 600 Mhz a un 200 Mhz juste en passant de Win95 a 2000 ))
Les G4 sont des machines conçu pour la prochhaine mouture du systeme d'exploitation MacOS X Basé sous UNIX, qui rendra ce pauvre windows aussi interressant que le DOS 3.30 ) Ce systeme (MacOS X) tirera parti lui mme de Velocity Engine du G4... lorsqu'on passe de MacOS X a MacOS 9 la difference est dramatique, toute les commande son decuplé, les ouverture de logiciels teelmeent rapide qu'on en voi meme plus le "Splash Screen" etc...
Aujourd'hui seul Virtual PC tire parti, dans sa nouvelle version, de Velocity engine... et on voi tres nettement la difference....

En conclusion:
Pour savoir si un PC est plus rapide qu'un mac, ouvrez une foto de 250 Mo avec un Mac et un PC et apliquez un flou Glaussien de 50%... pour le mac ne restez pas loin de lui , il va finir dans pas longtemps par contre pour le PC vous pouvez allez dejeuner )
l'affichage des iconnes en 4 couleurs sur le PC et en millions de couleurs sur le Mac, sont plus lente a afficher sur le Mac, mais terriblement plus jolie...
il est vrai que windows est plus reactif... il ne comprend meme pas qu'on est en train de deplacer un programme d'un dossier "A" vers un dossier "B" sans tout planter... il ne sais meme pas qu'il na pas de disquette ni de cd... il ne sai meme pas que le cd en en cours d'execution, il vous le sort a souhait meme quand vous etes en train de graver...
Fait un test: renommer le dossier "Program Files" en "Vive Bill Gates" je vous souhaite de bien vous amusez )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2000)

C'est cool jusqu'a que tu arrives la discussion n'avais rien de l'habituel "Mon ordi et mieux que le tiens".

Mais bon ... heuresement qu'on a pas tous le syndrome "T'as pas le meme ordi que moi donc t'es con" ... 



------------------
- www.funkelectric.com  -


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2000)

Salut a tous,
Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un iBook depuis maintenant deux mois, et il s'agit de mon premier mac, comme possesseur et comme utilisateur. 
Mon choix a ete murement reflechi, et j'ai choisi le systeme le moins cher et le plus performant pour le prix : il s'est trouve que l'iBook avait tout ca (ceux qui ne me croient pas comparent). Comme nouvel utilisateur, je n'avait aucun souci de compatibilite avec de vieux peripheriques. Donc exit les ports aux noms barbares, exit les diskettes 1.44...
J'ai un peu bute partout au debut (et je continue encore) pour apprivoiser l'animal. L'absence de documentation n'aide pas :-(
Un manuel d'utilisateur plus tard, c'est mieux. Je commence a piger des trucs, et je trouve l'ensemble tres agreable a utilise. Vachement plus beau que mon Windows NT du travail, vachement moins stable aussi...
J'attends l'OS X avec impatience.
Utilisateur du dimanche, je trouve l'approche Mac intelligente et le systeme facile d'acces. De plus, mes craintes de non-compatibilites ont disparues apres l'installation d'Office, qui me permet d'echanger tout fichier avec mes copains PCistes. Donc pas ou peu de points faibles, et un sourire a chaque fois que je suis a moins d'un metre de mon coquillage bleu.
Depuis mon achat (et meme avant), j'evangelise...


----------



## Number One (23 Mai 2000)

De rien 
Je m'était toujours posé la question.
En effet j'ai toujours été sur Mac OS (depuis mon Performa 630) et je voulait voir l'effet que ça faisait de changer de plate-forme. Maitenant je sais 
Merci encore et à bientôt.

------------------
@+ Number One

++++Mac OS Forever++++
home.urbanet.ch/urba11835/


----------



## bateman (23 Mai 2000)

je suis passé du bon côté l'été dernier.
un iMAC 333 vert, revendu pour un iMAC DV SE à la sortie de celui-ci.

il n'y a pas photo entre les pc et les macs.
comme le dit un gars plus haut, le test du fichier image dans photoshop est révélateur.
je m'en rends compte dès que je retouche aux pc.

le macOS est une merveille, windows 1900 est très loin du compte. le coup de renommer programs files en n'importe quoi est aussi révélateur.

problème ; le prix des périphs, toujours.
pas de multi tâche. sur un pc je peux faire autre chose quand je grave du cd, pas sur mon mac.
j'ai ram doubler, heureusement, car 128 mo de ram c'est un peu léger. en même temps sur un pc je n'ai jamais ouvert 10 applis en même temps.

vivement macosx donc, tout le monde l'attend, malheureusement repoussé de 6 mois.


une question -&gt; j'ai des problèmes de mise en veille en ce moment : où bien il ne se réveille pas, où alors à la mise en veille, l'écran d'endort mais pas le disque dur..

meric d'avance si l'un de vous à une idée..


bateman@caramail.com


----------



## Fogi (25 Mai 2000)

Chacun son avis, moi, je bosse depuis 12 ans sur Mac et gnralement (c'est rare) quand il y a plantage, c'est de ma faute..Si, Si.
Si le systme est bien configur, C'est HYPER STABLE. 
Si comme je le vois souvent chez des collgues qui plantent souvent, le systme est enrichi de toutes sortes d'extentions plus ou moins utiles voire parfois sotriques, c'est normal que a plante.
Si le systme est enrichi de miliers de fontes, encombr de miliards de prfrences etc.,etc
Si le mnage n'est pas fait de temps en temps, dfragmentation, reformatage de bas niveau 1 fois par an, c'est normal que a plante.. Mais ce n'est pas la faute du mac.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mai 2000)

Justement, ceux qui sont passés sur Mac, si vous maîtrisiez Windows, maîtrisez-vous MacOS aussi, ou avez-vous du mal à dompter certains côtés de la bête ?
Quels sont les problèmes que vous rencontrez, et les réglages que vous avez découvert, et ceux qui vous manquent ?

------------------
Xav'
from "Pneu Vallée"
http://www.xaviercabanne.net/


----------



## Fogi (26 Mai 2000)

Une reflexion.
Je crois que le duel Mac/pc est un vrai-faux problme. 
Je prfre 1000 fois le mac et pourtant j'ai des potes qui sont superformants sur PC windows NT, qui bidouillent leur machine bi-proce et  qui maitrisent leur sujet et qui ne sont pas loin s'en faut anti-Mac, c'est comme a qu'on change qu'on compare et qu'on progresse. Les railleries, c'est plus pour faire "Bisquer" qu'autre chose.
Alors, rangeons les couteaux, ne soyons pas sectaires, moi aussi je suis jaloux parfois (2 minutes) de ceux qui assemblent leur PC avec  dispo des catalogues hardware/software monstrueux.
Pour les prix, une grosse config PC, a coute  peu prs aussi cher qu'un Mac.
Bref, pour rsumer, le mac c'est gnial, diffrent et le PC c'est pas plus mal que si c'tait pire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mai 2000)

Pour en revenir au débat PC/Mac, je trouve que chacun a ses avantages, le PC est loin devant en jeux et 3D, en dispo de matériel et en prix. Le Mac gagne pour la simplicité, la maintenance, le design mais pas pour la stabilité par exemple.
Windows NT est plus stable que Mac OS 9. Heureusement qu'OS X arrive dans 2 mois en beta.

Pour le reste, je veux juste dire que le PC n'est pas mauvais à cause du hardware mais de Windows. Essayez Be OS sur un PC, vous aurez l'impression d'être sur Mac...

Et c'est là que l'on voit que Microsoft ne fait vraiment rien pour le PC en général. Ils pourraient faire mieux, Be OS montre ce que l'on peut faire (stabilité, 0 crashs, vrai multi tache, marche avec 32 Mo de RAM...)

Le passage au Mac m'a été simplifié grâce à l'USB, l'IDE/UDMA et le PCI, sans ça je ne serais pas passé au Mac.

Pour le prix, je trouve que les Mac ne sont pas supers chers car ils perdent très peu de valeur et on les revend très bien même 3 ans après c'est un avantage certain. Dommage que les cartes graphiques et cartes sons ne soient pas top niveau...A quand le son 3D sur Mac ????

Niveau soft, on trouve quasiment tout sur Mac OS sauf les jeux et 3DS Max  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je n'ai pas de logiciels qui me manquent spécialement...

En bref, le passage du Pc au Mac se fait facilement si vous avez des périphs modernes sur votre PC.

Pour les performances, je ne trouve pas mon G4 super puissant par rapport à mon Athlon 550 surtout sous Be ou WinNT.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2000)

Bonjour...pour répondre au sujet,je suis un habitué du monde pc.En fait, j'ai travaillé sur tous les windows...du windows 3.0 au windows 2000 pro.Et je peux affirmer que d'un windows a l'autre,cest du pareil au meme:cest pourri jusqua l'os.Mon premier ordinateur a ete un 386 et environ a chaque année,jai essayer un peu plus performant jusqua macheter un vrai ordinateur...un 300 mhz cyrix Packard Bell dans un magasin grande surface.Apres 3 mois,les ennuis on commencés,donc jai ammener mon ordinateur au magasin et il ne le réparait pas sur place.Donc il lont envoyé a 600km pour une réparation qui sest éternisée pendant un long mois.Apres seulement 3 semaines..encore des problemes:donc ils ont échangé mon ordinateur pour un Packard...400mhz
Tout va pendant environ 2 mois jusqua temps que mon disque dur se mette a faire de drole de bruits...le disque dur tournait dans le "beurre"..si on veut.Windows ne démarrait plus.Donc ils l'ont renvoyé encore en réparation ( et je payais mon compte internet pour rien pendant ce temps!!!!)
et au bout de un mois..désespérer je suis retourner au magasin et ils mont dit que mon ordinateur était nul part...ni dans lentrepot ni au centre de réparation..ils avaient perdu mon ordi!!!!!
ils me lont remplacer pour un Compaq qui je dois dire avait des piece de qualité tres douteuse..Winmodem..carte de son inboard de tres mauvaise qualité..enfin bon
Apres une difficile transition vers windows 2000...jai eu une acalmie de problemes pendant 3 mois puis les problemes on recommencer.Donc jai réparer ca et jai vendu mon ordinateur presque neuf a un prix dérisoire et jai décider dopter pour un Imac indigo.Depuis je nai plus aucun probleme.Cest certain que les applications souvrent moins vite que mon ex..500 mhz amd et que mac os 9 gere pas tres bien la mémoire...mais cest pas cher payer pour enfin avoir lesprit tranquille.Et en plus mac os x qui arrive bientot!...je peux dire que jai passer surement plus de 1000 heures a configurer mes pc..si cest pas plus..des nuits entieres devant lécran a essayer de régler un probleme..les problemes pc...cest assez pour moi  :O))

------------------


----------



## gribouille (14 Octobre 2000)

Bon aller je me lance, j'peux pas résister j'vais faire un brin de mauvais esprit :
Moi je n'ais acheté que des PC de la marque Apple. Et j'en changerais pas.
(PC = abréviation de Personal Computer. Donc un mac n'est ni plus ni moins q'un très très banal PC)

Je ne suis entouré que de PC mac sur mon bureau dont un G3, un PowerBook, un Classic, un 7500 AV, Un 128...
un vrai mac 128 en parfait état de marche, mais qui sers de presse papier puisque trop antique pour du Desktop Publishing !
Le Classic sers de serveur d'impression depuis 5 ans. Il est en marche 24/24 depuis 5 ans, raccordé a un onduleur...
Le G3 266 Desktop depuis que je l'ai acheté en 1998, ne s'est pas éteint depuis non plus. Ah si lors d'1 déménagement quand même.

Je joue régulièrement dans une salle de jeux en réseau, occupée par, et tenue par 99,99% d'utilisateurs de Windaube, d'assembleurs pour le même Windaube... le 0,01% de mac c'est moi.

Bref pour dire que Windaube c'est peut être de la daube, mais c'est pas grave...
Ce qui est grave, c'est de voire la mentalité des Windaubiens qui est pire que les merdes produites dans le soft et le hard réunis pour cette catégorie d'utilisateurs...

Ici à lyon, un assembleur Windaubien, a sortis des T-Shirts qui s'arrachent comme des petits pains avec des dessins et textes expliquants leurs délires urologiques et scatologiques sur un i-Mac... ça fait fureur dans les salles de jeux... c'est pour dire le niveau.

J'ai jamais eus de Windaube, et fréquenter ceux qui l'utilise vous "désinfecte" d'avoir un jour l'idée d'acheter un de ces trucs... :

Une machine Windaube c'est comme le principe des ufs Kinder...sans le chocolat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
"G3 Beige, c'est bien, pour la poussière ça se voit moins."

En poste restante sur http://www.shampooing-ideal.net/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2000)

Avoir, t'es pas d'un niveau plus élevé que ce que tu critiques.

a+

------------------
- www.funkelectric.com  -


----------



## gribouille (15 Octobre 2000)

tu fais pas mieux

"modérateur" PFFFFF


----------



## bengilli (17 Octobre 2000)

encore une fois l'éternel débat qui tourne court... je suis sur un super bouquin de Eric L. Harry 
(" L'Ordinateur "), et ca fait pas mal relativiser sur ce qu'est un ordinateur, ces fonctions, et les limites que l'on doit lui conférrer pour se préserver... Or, et si l'utilisation d'un ordinateur se résume selon moi a une productivité ou une prestation de services, de nombreux utilisateurs accordent a leur "bécane" une place bien trop importante, ne se souciant plus de la fonction de base de leur machine, en personnalisant a l'excès leur ordinateur, souvent dans un jeu qui tend a comparer la vitesse de leur processeur a la taille de leur sexe... C'est sympa de chambrer un pote qui est sur PC, mais de la a tenir des propos insultants sur les utilisateurs de PC, et Wintruc, il y a un monde... Dans le monde PC, un mec très bien, très productif, très bon en informatique, ouvert aux échanges entre les plateformes, ca doit facilement se trouver!

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2000)

trouvez que c'est insultant "windaube"?
moi qui passe mon temps sur PC la journée au boulot, je trouve ce qualificatif assez réaliste et plutôt gentillet
si vous aimez tant que ça windoze, installez le mais arretez vos masturbations intellectuelles sur le sujet.
insultant, insultant, petites natures vas.
et pour le modérateur deux cases plus haut, continuez comme ça mon cher, à mettre de l'huile sur le feux : c'est une ligne de trop et ça n'apporte rien.

non mais:-[[


----------



## gribouille (18 Octobre 2000)

Oouups...


----------



## bengilli (18 Octobre 2000)

c'était un message des "Nuls" ....

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## gribouille (18 Octobre 2000)

Ahhhh mais ouuuiiii c'est bien suuur.
DeRay...odile deray  je me souviens "...Odile, vous avez votre tampon sur l'oreille"..."Mince (réponds-elle) qu'ai-je fait de mon stylo?"
 Les Nuls, l'émission PFFFFwahahaha!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Octobre 2000)

Ah ouais?  OK, OK, tu te fout de ma poire là comme ça?

T'inquiètes pas, la souris j'ai bien en main, je la perdrais pas, et pis je l'ai échangée contre une TraqueBalle.

Gribouillon vas


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2000)

Ces deux là (ci-dessus), à mon avis,  sont mariés dans pas longtemps...et leurs enfants grandiront dans le meilleur des mondes: avec des parents qui passent du Mac à Windows sans prob de conscience, utilisant la plateforme adéquate au travail en cours... Car c'est comme ca pour tout, non? Pourquoi y aurait-il des différences en informatique?


----------



## bengilli (21 Octobre 2000)

je crains surtout que ce mariage (qui ne tient pas vraiment du génisme !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) n'engendre une floppée de lutins débiles... 
mouahahhahahahahahaha!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2000)

bengiligili vas clacouiller ailleurs, lutin de mes %£¨*£¨*°_


----------



## bengilli (23 Octobre 2000)

odile va jeter un coup d'oeuil à  http://forums.macg.co/ubb/Forum9/HTML/000084-2.html  , je crois que gribouille a bien résumé la situation... inspire t'en un peu...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## bosseaux (4 Novembre 2000)

Je viens juste de passer sur Mac.

Un petit historique, j'ai 29 ans et juste apres le ZX81 je suis passé sur PC. 
Un superbe 8086 à 2,1 Hz avec Dos 2.11. 
Depuis j'ai fait toutes les versions de DOS et de Windows juqu'a Win Me sans oublier Linux.
Mais pour ce dernier quand on est a la pointe les drivers, API ne suivent pas assé vite ;o).
Au niveau Hard j'ai connus les 8086, 286, 386, 486SX, 486DX, Pentium, Amd K5, Cyrix, Pentium MMX, Celeron, Pentium II, Pentium III, AMD Athlon.
J'arrete le détail mais on peut dire que je maitrise aussi bien le soft que le hard. 
A partir du 386 j'ai monté moi meme toutes mes machines en les optimisant au max (soft et hard). 
Certe en pestant contre les incompatibilité, les conflits... mais je prenais mon pied.
Je n'ai pas revendu mes machines. 
Du cotès PC c'est très vite obsolete je les ai données ou conservées.

Pourquoi un bidouilleur acharné, un fou de perf qui maitrise sa bete passe-t-il sous Mac.
Je me pose la question.
-Peut être que j'ai fait le tour du PC et que son architecture n'a pas temps évolué que ça.
Je me suis surement lassé de cette course en avant (changer de machine tous les ans et les composants tous les 3 a 6 mois).
Cela ne m'amuse plus autant car il n'y a pas de réelle évolution. 
De plus être obligé de bitouiller dans la config a chaque démarrage suivant ce que je veut faire a cause des conflits d'adresse, m'exaspere il est vrai aussi. 
Je precise qu'il me reste des slots dispo.
-Peut être que le problème est windows, j'en ai certe un peu marre de passer des week-end
a le réinstaller pour un problème de drivers ou de soft quand ce n'est pas un problème hard. 
De plus il devient vraiment de plus en plus gourmand sans apporter grand chose de plus.
- Peut être est-ce le portefeuille, je crois bien qu'avec l'argent que j'ai passer j'aurais pu m'en acheter des Mac ;o). 
Quand j'entand comme avantage qu'un PC est évolutif, je rigole. Mais le sujet n'est pas sur ça.

Comment je suis venus au Mac.
Pas par mes connaissances.
Il y a un an j'ai été voir l'apple expo a Paris pour voir le imac qui avait tapé dans l'oeil a ma femme (je suis marié ;o)). 
Je lui ai dits que c'etait un Mac, que je n'y connaissait rien, mais bon vu qu'il lui plaisait j'ai été voir.
Là j'ai vu le imac mais j'ai aussi vu le ibook, et je suis tombé sous le charme. Je ne sais pas comment décrire le sentiment que j'ai eu mais avec avec un PC c'est un rapport de force qui ce fait: soit tu domine soit tu es dominé par la machine. Là rien qu'en voyant la machine j'ai senti que le rapport avec elle serait diférent plus concensuel, convivial. Que cela coulerais de source.
Vous allez penser que je suis ouf mais j'essaye de traduire par ecrit des sentiment, c'est pas évident. Mais ce n'etait qu'un sentiment.
Suite a ce salon j'ai discuté avec ma femme pour le imac en lui disant que j'allais me renseigné un peu plus.
Je mes suis abonné a des ml mac, visité des sites... pour découvrir un peu ce que je ne connaisais pas du tout.
Et puis des dépenses imprévu, plus l'achat de notre appartement on fait que le budget a litteralement fondu. Donc plus de iMac pour ma femme.
Le projet est tombé à l'eau.
Suite a déménagement je me suis retrouvé plus loin de mon lieu de travail et le besoin d'un ordinateur portable c'est fait sentir. Je présise je suis chef de projet informatique (actuellement paye/ressource humaine) donc sur PC avec derrière serveur NT ou plus rare Unix.  
Je mettais mis comme plafond 15 000- 16 000 francs et un certains nombre de critères techniques.
J'avais commancé a regardé mais le ibook ne possédant pas ni de firewire, ni de dvd ne pouvait faire l'affaire.
Cependant c'est tombé au moment de l'apple expo et j'y suis passé faire un tour pour voir les nouveaux modèle (en particulier pour le imac de ma femme ;o)). 
Là grace au nouveau modele le ibook est remonté dans mon top 5 des portables. Et la présentation de MacOsX m'a vraiment plus. Les comparatifs de perf moyen.
De plus j'ai encore eu le même sentiment. C'est ce sentiement qui a contrebalancé les inconvénients du changement de plateforme et du mixage des deux.
D'un point de vu technique je n'arrive pas trop a situé un G3 face a un pentium III ou celeron mais la différence de fréquence n'est pas très importante dans cette gamme de prix.
J'ai comparé le hard des différents modele et le ibook a remporté tranquilement la première place (DVD, ATI M3, TFT, 10Go, firewire, 6h d'autonomie, pavé tactil, USB...). Pour l'autonomie, en réalité il tient combien de temps, j'ai pas encore osé tester ?
Là je vous avoues j'ai eu le doute, franchir ou non le pas.
Dans mon esprit le mac a hard equivalent etait obligatoirement plus chère, de plus je ne pensais pas qu'il y aurait autant de différence entre lui et le modèle suivant (un compaq) et qu'il se trouverais en première place.
Là machine répondant a priorie tous mes besoins + le sentiments que j'avais eu me l'on fait franchir.

Mes regrets s'il en faut:
Qu'il n'y ai qu'un seul haut parleur ;o) et la mémoire a priorie 64Mo ça me semble un peu juste.

Pour le moment je n'en voit pas d'autant plus que le sentiment que j'avais eu c'est révélé exact, on peut dire que cela coule de source sous Mac. 
Bon j'avoue j'ai réussit a le figé assé rapidement mais je n'avais pas compris que lorsque l'on ferme une fenêtre on ne ferme pas le programme ;o). 
Idem pour accèder aux programmes je passe par x fenêtres depuis l'icone du disque dur. C'est peut être pas l'idéal ;o).
La maitrise de MacOs9 c'est pas encore tout a fait ça mais cela ne me semble pas aussi vital que sous Win. Et puis quand j'ai besoin de quelque chose je le trouve rapidement et ça marche sans problème. Par exemple dans Diablo II, un gentil message m'indiquant un probleme de mémoire. 5 seconde plus tard après avoir augmenté la mémoire virtuelle c'etait ok, je pouvait jouer. Pour ejecter le CD, un glissé déplacer de l'icone dans la poubelle et c'est ok...
On ressent que l'OS a été fait pour l'utilisateur et non que l'utilisateur doit s'adapter a l'OS.

Donc je ne regrette pas, bien au contraire, j'ai beaucoup plus de plaisir a surfer, jouer, travailler sur mon ibook que mon superbe PC avec son ecran 19'. Le terme plaisir n'est peut être pas le meilleur mais je n'ai pas trouvé mieux.
J'espere que MacOS X gardera le même état d'esprit, qu'il declanchera les meme sentiments.

Je ne me relis pas sinon je ne vais pas le laisser, donc pardon pour les fautes d'orthographe et la longueur du post.

@+
C0BY
PS: je viens d'acheter la souris USB logitech optique, elle va idealement avec le ibook SE
PS2: c'est vrai que l'ecran bleu de win me manque un peu ;o))))))))))))


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2000)

Ce sujet va bientôt être fermé.

Le modérateur


----------



## Number One (17 Novembre 2000)

En temps qu'initiateur de ce sujet, je me demande pour quels raisons le sujet vas être fermé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? Il ne me semble pas qu'il ai "dérapé", non ?

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2000)

Tiens je me pose la même question ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
- www.funkelectric.com  -


----------



## gribouille (17 Novembre 2000)

trop vieux peut-être...pas assez renouvelé...perdus au fond des listes de sujets...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au fait, c'était quoi le sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
A+ Rémy

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## gribouille (17 Novembre 2000)

trop vieux peut-être...pas assez renouvelé...perdus au fond des listes de sujets...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au fait, c'était quoi le sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
A+ Rémy

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2000)

trop brulant peut-être aussi après les épisodes Mac vs Pc...

dès qu'il y à PC  qq part, c'est panique à bord, nauffrage, incendie, vache folle, stagiaire "tailles-crayons" à la Maison Blanche, et j'en passe...


----------



## gribouille (17 Novembre 2000)

...je vois pas le rapport, mais t'as oublié "Saumon Fou, nourris à la Mouette crevée en farine"...

(génial le coup de la "stagiaire taille-crayon à la maison blanche" AH AH  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 tip-top HA HA)

------------------
A+ Rémy

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2000)

bon aller, j'vais nourrir le chat et bonne nuit Gribouille!


----------



## Amok (17 Novembre 2000)

Non, ne passe rien: dis nous tout...


----------



## gribouille (17 Novembre 2000)

de même................................................................................................................................................................................ .................................................................................................................................................................................... ...............................................ouaaaaahhh

------------------
A+ Rémy

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## Amok (17 Novembre 2000)

Nourrir le chat... AHahahah! Sacrée Odile!


----------



## gribouille (17 Novembre 2000)

Mince, j'ai plus rien à donner aux mien, de chat.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
A+ Rémy

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2000)

tiens je t'envoies des croquettes par mail


----------



## gribouille (17 Novembre 2000)

donne des Friskies, le Whikas aux 7 légumes je ne sais quoi ça le fait vomir...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2000)

bon à demain sur le MacG....


----------



## gribouille (17 Novembre 2000)

Ouuaaaip ...onne nuit....à peluche





------------------
A+ Rémy

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## JackSim (17 Novembre 2000)

Dites donc vous deux, vous dites si on vous dérange...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(j'imagine le nombre d'e-mails de notification que Number One aura demain   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


------------------
*JackSim*

[Ce message a été modifié par JackSim (edited 17 Novembre 2000).]


----------



## Number One (17 Novembre 2000)

Si c'est pour dire des conneries pareils, vous pouvez très bien le faire par mail ou par ICQ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! J'ai reçus plus de 15 messages de notification !! Maintenant je comprends pourquoi il veux fermer le sujet

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Amok (17 Novembre 2000)

Tiens: un email de plus pour rémy! ahahahah!


----------



## gribouille (17 Novembre 2000)

aaaaahh, bien dormi moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Odile n'est pas encore arrivée ?

------------------
A+ Rémy

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------



## gribouille (17 Novembre 2000)

mai non, Number One... pas par e.mail ni ICQ...
ça n'as aucun intérêt...c'est pas original...trop conventionnel ennfiiinnnn...
Voyooonnns  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est notre façon à nous de dire un peut partout qu'on veut un CHAT !!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
A+ Rémy

"Touches pas à mon 'cintosh"

Made on a Mac : www.shampooing-ideal.com


----------

